# Any clubs in Stellenbosh, Strand, Somerset West area?



## Mellowfellow (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi, are there any clubs in Stellenbosh, Strand, Somerset West area?


----------



## Mellowfellow (Oct 28, 2013)

Or just a 30m lane to shoot on, is there a local watering hole ?


----------



## Mellowfellow (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok found two clubs. 

See: http://www.wildclover.co.za/news/wild-clover-archery-club/

and

http://www.wcifaa.org.za/SBFA.html


----------

